# TFV4 mini TF-RCA wicking



## MorneW (12/12/15)

Hi guys,

Got the TFV4 mini and been trying out the TF-RCA but cannot get the wicking right. Anybody with some experience want to point me in the right direction. Currently i'm cutting the tails and it is lightly lying in the juice wells. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shaunnadan (12/12/15)

Hallo 

There are 2 methods I use when wicking that RBA base. 

The kayfun style - I use a decent amount of cotton and pull the wicks through the coil. I make sure the Centre where the coil is has a lot of cotton and is snug. I then put the chimney on and pull the tails of the wick up and trim it. Then once I've cut the tails short I tuck them back down evenly around the base. 

The "Shaun's lazy method" - this I usually some Scottish roll . I then juice up the coil and screw on the chimney with the tails sticking out the side. Once I have the chimney screwed on about 50% I unscrew it and look for the indent cause by the chimney in the cotton. I then cut at that point and push it against the deck walls. I cut the tails into pointy bits \/ and poke that into the juice channels.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MorneW (13/12/15)

Thanks @shaunnadan 
@Dubz helped me out. Fit wick a little tight. Cut in line with deck and boom. No dry hits.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/15)

Ah man I've just rewicked mine and filled it up, I also use the Scottish Roll with Cotton Bacon v2. I cut my tails vertically. I'll take some pics for you when I'm done with this Glas Spiced Donut

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (13/12/15)

@BumbleBee Thanks bud.


----------



## Dubz (13/12/15)

MorneW said:


> Thanks @shaunnadan
> @Dubz helped me out. Fit wick a little tight. Cut in line with deck and boom. No dry hits.


Great suff! Welcome to the TFV4 Family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/12/15)

What I do is take a nice big chunk of wick and fan out the ends to make what looks like a very poofy bow-tie, then trim the ends vertically from the top down so that it makes little tails at the bottom, these little tails are just dense enough to loosely fill the juice channels but not long enough to stick out once the cap is back on the deck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (15/12/15)

Thanks @BumbleBee, Dubz helped me out with wicking and the flavour on this thing is awesome. Might even trump my Bellus. Now just to wait for the Crius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/12/15)

MorneW said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee, Dubz helped me out with wicking and the flavour on this thing is awesome. Might even trump my Bellus. Now just to wait for the Crius.


The RCA deck is pretty cool, much better than the Bellus but I don't like that I can't get to the coil while there's still juice in the tank, ramp up time on the Clapton is a bit of a con for me though. The Billow v2 is still my current favourite tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (15/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> The RCA deck is pretty cool, much better than the Bellus but I don't like that I can't get to the coil while there's still juice in the tank, ramp up time on the Clapton is a bit of a con for me though. The Billow v2 is still my current favourite tank.


Just pump up the power, (insert evil laugh here)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

